# What To Buy



## Gareth

Ok so if I wanted to spend around R800-R1000 what setup should I go for. I am looking for something with excellent battery life, my current one lasts 10 min  

I am looking to buy something decent tomorrow.


----------



## Rob Fisher

MVP 2 and an Aerotank Mini!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Limbo

Rob Fisher said:


> MVP 2 and an Aerotank Mini!


That's my setup, great if the coils don't leak. 
EDIT: Oh sorry, I have a mPT3.
Cold weather not doing me well.... 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

MVP !!!!! and you can try a MVP or yes a MVP

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Can't go wrong with the MVP!!

And if budget is a little tight, you can get the mini Protank 3 for about half the price of the Aerotank mini

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## bones

I recently bought the Spinner V2 + mini protank 3 for R630. Loving it so far.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Limbo said:


> That's my setup, great if the coils don't leak.


 
I had that happen to both the original Aerotank and the iClear X.1 and I have steered clear from them ever since... so I know exaclty where you are coming from!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gareth

@bones what is the battery life like on the Spinner V2?

What e retailers should I use, VapeKing doesnt have stock of the MVP


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Spinner V2 is really nice but no where near as good a buy as the MVP.

VK do have the Shine edition but that's just Gay!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/mods/innokin-itaste-mvp-2.0-shine-edition.html

Eciggies have the silver edition but that's R100 more...

http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/Innokin-iTaste-MVP-V2-0-VV-VW-MOD-Kit-with-iClear30-Silver


----------



## PeterHarris

MVP klaar!​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

MVP for the win

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Metal Liz said:


> MVP for the win


Listen to the nice lady! I did, no regrets

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## bones

@Gareth The Battery life is pretty good. I've only had it a week, but it lasts around 3 days. I don't vape the entire day either.

That MVP is far too big for my liking. I'm sure it is pretty awesome though, but i can't see myself walking around in public with that, especially in pink

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

bones said:


> @Gareth The Battery life is pretty good. I've only had it a week, but it lasts around 3 days. I don't vape the entire day either.
> 
> That MVP is far too big for my liking. I'm sure it is pretty awesome though, but i can't see myself walking around in public with that, especially in pink


 
Well @bones, I do, and that with a purple one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Maybe this post will be of help.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Al3x

MVP is good, but if you like me and not too keen on a box mod for all day vaping the vv v3 is a great battery. Lasts me around 5 to 6 hours but I vape out at least 3 1/2 i16 attys and my mpt2 during that time, and chain vape a lot, so all in all great battery for my working day requirements.


----------



## bones

annemarievdh said:


> Well @bones, I do, and that with a purple one


 
Currently wth my Spinner, people think I've joined the choir. It looks like i'm playing a flute.

Girls can get a away with walking around with pink and purple. In Pretoria, if you're a guy walking around with a pink cigarette, the only think you will be walking away with is a snot klap

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

bones said:


> Currently wth my Spinner, people think I've joined the choir. It looks like i'm playing a flute.
> 
> Girls can get a away with walking around with pink and purple. In Pretoria, if you're a guy walking around with a pink cigarette, the only think you will be walking away with is a snot klap


 
True that 

But you do get them in Black and Silver and looks very stylish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

bones said:


> Currently wth my Spinner, people think I've joined the choir. It looks like i'm playing a flute.
> 
> Girls can get a away with walking around with pink and purple. In Pretoria, if you're a guy walking around with a pink cigarette, the only think you will be walking away with is a snot klap


 
.... only "a snot klap" if you're lucky, very lucky!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gareth

Just comparing the two now, 

1. Innokin iTaste MVP with iClear30 - R 880 
or 

2. KangerTech ProTank 3 Mini 
Vision Spinner II 1650mAh (Silver) - Both for R580. 

What charger do I need for the Vision Spinner II 1650mAh (Silver)?


----------



## Limbo

Rob Fisher said:


> I had that happen to both the original Aerotank and the iClear X.1 and I have steered clear from them ever since... so I know exaclty where you are coming from!


What would you recommend? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

With the MVP you can charge your phone from the battery if it ever is needed. You get way more vape time and it shows you how many puffs you've puffed. and it's not only an VV but a VW aswell. It alsow sows you what Ω your coil is.


----------



## Al3x

MVP, there is a lot that justifies the R300 difference

MVP is both Variable voltage and variable wattage
MVP will also give you more vaping time between charges

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

The mvp is great. You get use to the size. Saying that there are cell phones thats bigger.


----------



## Andre

Gareth said:


> Just comparing the two now,
> 
> 1. Innokin iTaste MVP with iClear30 - R 880
> or
> 
> 2. KangerTech ProTank 3 Mini
> Vision Spinner II 1650mAh (Silver) - Both for R580.
> 
> What charger do I need for the Vision Spinner II 1650mAh (Silver)?


Ego and Evod USB charger with wall adapter, as set out here.


----------



## Gareth

@annemarievdh you guys dont have the starter kits anymore ? http://www.vapeking.co.za/starter-kits/vape-king-pro-starter-kit.html

Seems like a good option.


----------



## Mufasa

@Gareth please please please get the MVP. I started on a Twisp and at the Cape Meet @Rob Fisher advised me to get the MVP with MPT3. It was the best decision yet. The battery outlasts most others and you won't understand the difference VV makes until you have tried it. It really is not as big and heavy as it looks. I also got the iClear30 with my MVP and despite the negative reviews, I am really enjoying it. 
I promise you that you won't go wrong with the MVP. Even when you start building your own coils later, you can still use the MVP. You won't be able to go sub-ohm, but that is out of most us noobs' league anyway. The MVP will even give you the ohms on your coil so you don't need an ohm-reader right now. 
The MVP will make the journey really hassle free and becuase of the the ease of use and battery life it will stop you from giving up on vaping becuase it is too much of a drag to keep batteries charged etc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Gareth said:


> @annemarievdh you guys dont have the starter kits anymore ? http://www.vapeking.co.za/starter-kits/vape-king-pro-starter-kit.html
> 
> Seems like a good option.


 
Sorry no. Dont have those at the moment


----------



## bones

Looks like a bought the last one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

MVP can run all the way down to 0.8Ohm - i know i ran my 0.8Ohm dripper of my MVP at 11 Watts - and it was a beaut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa

My apologies @PeterHarris. I thought I read somewhere that the MVP doesn't like sub-ohm. See, all the more reason to get an MVP.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Mufasa said:


> My apologies @PeterHarris. I thought I read somewhere that the MVP doesn't like sub-ohm. See, all the more reason to get an MVP.


no dont appologise - it says it cant do sub Ohm, and 0.8 is not really THAT sub, but its still below 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gareth

ok if the MVP i want is available tomorrow I am going to buy it. Hopefully its still there

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Mufasa said:


> My apologies @PeterHarris. I thought I read somewhere that the MVP doesn't like sub-ohm. See, all the more reason to get an MVP.


 


PeterHarris said:


> no dont appologise - it says it cant do sub Ohm, and 0.8 is not really THAT sub, but its still below 1


The MVP is limited to 11 Watts I think. So whatever your coil resistance it will still give you the results of a coil around 1.5 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Danny

Rob Fisher said:


> The Spinner V2 is really nice but no where near as good a buy as the MVP.
> 
> VK do have the Shine edition but that's just Gay!
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/mods/innokin-itaste-mvp-2.0-shine-edition.html
> 
> Eciggies have the silver edition but that's R100 more...
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/Innokin-iTaste-MVP-V2-0-VV-VW-MOD-Kit-with-iClear30-Silver





bones said:


> Currently wth my Spinner, people think I've joined the choir. It looks like i'm playing a flute.
> 
> Girls can get a away with walking around with pink and purple. In Pretoria, if you're a guy walking around with a pink cigarette, the only think you will be walking away with is a snot klap





johan said:


> .... only "a snot klap" if you're lucky, very lucky!



I would go MVP, I chain vape and kill a spinner in a day easily. Just wanted to add and sorry off topic. I am new to the forum and will most likely not be back again. I am gay, and find the derogatory usage of the term gay interesting from an admin, as well as the continued insinuation that a male using a device of some color would result in him being perceived as gay, that that would be negative, and that then this would warrant violence against them. What an open minded, accepting and lawful group. Im sure if I was posting derogatory remarks about rock spiders, or a statement like 'thats just so black' someone would say or do something. Its simple blurbs like this that perpetuate and condone a negative attitude towards homosexuals, the result being depression and suicide in homosexual teens. Oh wait but you could've meant gay as in happy. Enjoy the forum, I did until today.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Danny said:


> I would go MVP, I chain vape and kill a spinner in a day easily. Just wanted to add and sorry off topic. I am new to the forum and will most likely not be back again. I am gay, and find the derogatory usage of the term gay interesting from an admin, as well as the continued insinuation that a male using a device of some color would result in him being perceived as gay, that that would be negative, and that then this would warrant violence against them. What an open minded, accepting and lawful group. Im sure if I was posting derogatory remarks about rock spiders, or a statement like 'thats just so black' someone would say or do something. Its simple blurbs like this that perpetuate and condone a negative attitude towards homosexuals, the result being depression and suicide in homosexual teens. Oh wait but you could've meant gay as in happy. Enjoy the forum, I did until today.


 
Hi Danny

Please let us know which post you are referring to?


----------



## Metal Liz

Are you really being serious here @Danny...? I really don't understand where you are coming from here? I have a gay brother and in my humble opinion there has been absolutely no derogatory remarks made towards the gay community. I reckon if you want to take the friendly banter that goes on on the forum here (between forum family members) to heart and make it about yourself then, dude there's absolutely nothing we can do about it. But i do believe that you have taken what ohm @johan said completely out of context... This forum has got the nicest, most helpful and NON-JUDGEMENTAL people i have ever came across...

Your statement are unnecessary and uncalled for... just my 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

bones said:


> @Gareth The Battery life is pretty good. I've only had it a week, but it lasts around 3 days. I don't vape the entire day either.
> 
> That MVP is far too big for my liking. I'm sure it is pretty awesome though, but i can't see myself walking around in public with that, especially in pink


 


johan said:


> .... only "a snot klap" if you're lucky, very lucky!


 
he's talking about these posts @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Metal Liz said:


> Are you really being serious here @Danny...? I really don't understand where you are coming from here? I have a gay brother and in my humble opinion there has been absolutely no derogatory remarks made towards the gay community. I reckon if you want to take the friendly banter that goes on on the forum here (between forum family members) to heart and make it about yourself then, dude there's absolutely nothing we can do about it. But i do believe that you have taken what ohm @johan said completely out of context... This forum has got the nicest, most helpful and NON-JUDGEMENTAL people i have ever came across...
> 
> Your statement are unnecessary and uncalled for... just my 2


 
I see what he is talking about Lizzie he is talking about Robs comment re the shine MVP, I do agree with what you are saying but I also understand how he could have found it offensive. We have a few gay members (Names I shall not mention) and I have gay family members so I get where he is coming from however I do agree that it is not meant to offend anyone by any means.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Metal Liz said:


> he's talking about these posts @Stroodlepuff


 
Yeah and the one that says the shine mvp is gay


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Now now kids no need to get angry and defensive, @Danny obviously felt a bit offended and thats ok. We just need to work a way around it. 

It is harmless banter and not meant to offend in anyway but when people are typing things may get percieved in the wrong way. I understand where he is coming from however I do think he needs to relax a bit as no harm was intended

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## phanatik

Metal Liz said:


> MVP for the win


 
This is the one to rule them all... till I go mech mod... but super happy with the MVP

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> Are you really being serious here @Danny...? I really don't understand where you are coming from here? I have a gay brother and in my humble opinion there has been absolutely no derogatory remarks made towards the gay community. I reckon if you want to take the friendly banter that goes on on the forum here (between forum family members) to heart and make it about yourself then, dude there's absolutely nothing we can do about it. But i do believe that you have taken what ohm @johan said completely out of context... This forum has got the nicest, most helpful and NON-JUDGEMENTAL people i have ever came across...
> 
> Your statement are unnecessary and uncalled for... just my 2


 
Thank you @Metal Liz could not have put it better

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Danny said:


> I would go MVP, I chain vape and kill a spinner in a day easily. Just wanted to add and sorry off topic. I am new to the forum and will most likely not be back again. I am gay, and find the derogatory usage of the term gay interesting from an admin, as well as the continued insinuation that a male using a device of some color would result in him being perceived as gay, that that would be negative, and that then this would warrant violence against them. What an open minded, accepting and lawful group. Im sure if I was posting derogatory remarks about rock spiders, or a statement like 'thats just so black' someone would say or do something. Its simple blurbs like this that perpetuate and condone a negative attitude towards homosexuals, the result being depression and suicide in homosexual teens. Oh wait but you could've meant gay as in happy. Enjoy the forum, I did until today.


As administrator I have read those statements you listed just after they were posted. The one by @Rob Fisher twice to make sure that in the context of the English language it could not be taken as offensive to the gay community. We try to cater for and be open to all groups. And we are serious about it - I have deleted many posts, which could be offensive to others, based on illness, race, gender, sexual preference, you name it. 
We are very sorry that you felt offended by those statements. And glad that you were prepared to say so - that will help all to be vigilant when they commit to writing anything on this forum, especially in jest.
I pray that you stay on the forum and rather help to change attitudes to positive ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

yip everybody needs to calm the  down

*i was looking for a non F word one...but only found this.... mods can remove if need be...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Aaaawwwww sooooooooo sweeet!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Ok now I am calm again GEEZ! what was the original question?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Ok now I am calm again GEEZ! what was the original question?


 
Don't know, but the answer is MVP !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## bones

Apologies, didn't mean to offend anyone. Most of the comments were tongue in cheek and were'nt meant to be taken as derogatory.

Thread derailment level 99 - achieved !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Danny said:


> I would go MVP, I chain vape and kill a spinner in a day easily. Just wanted to add and sorry off topic. I am new to the forum and will most likely not be back again. I am gay, and find the derogatory usage of the term gay interesting from an admin, as well as the continued insinuation that a male using a device of some color would result in him being perceived as gay, that that would be negative, and that then this would warrant violence against them. What an open minded, accepting and lawful group. Im sure if I was posting derogatory remarks about rock spiders, or a statement like 'thats just so black' someone would say or do something. Its simple blurbs like this that perpetuate and condone a negative attitude towards homosexuals, the result being depression and suicide in homosexual teens. Oh wait but you could've meant gay as in happy. Enjoy the forum, I did until today.


 
Hi Danny,

I apologise if you were offended... it wasn't intended to be derogatory... I have gay friends and I have gay staff... I think you need to understand me a little better before getting offended by a posting like that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Where's my post?


----------



## Danny

Thank you all for your responses. I am sorry if I upset anyone by getting upset. Rather than doing that I should have maybe expressed why its upsetting better. I know it is meant as harmless banter, but there is a term psychologists use to describe statements like 'thats just gay'. They term them micro-aggressions. It can seem difficult to grasp why it upsets people (and for many gays it doesn't upset them), for me it stems from my adolescence. Life is not so great when you live in a country where your sexuality is illegal (Zim) taking away your ability to stand up for yourself because you have no rights. This then is made much worse when more than once everyday (especially at high school) you hear people (wether they intend offense or not) using the same word they call you, to describe anything uncool, feminine, gaudy, or stupid. I am sorry if I came off as overreacting but I am not alone in feeling this way, in fact in UK they had an entire campaign entitled 'Homophobia is so gay' to attempt to tackle the problem in schools.
I volunteer as a counsellor for homosexual teens that are struggling with their identity, honestly one of the most common things they describe when I ask them about what makes them perceive themselves negatively is that, and I quote from a very decent young guy "the whole world thinks I am disgusting, everything they don't like they call gay!" 
In the interests of not generating more negativity, I apologize and thank you all for trying to be understanding.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Continuing on the thread subject of “What to buy”? Yesterday one of my converts came to fetch his new set up… he has been on eGo-C Twist’s with mPT2’s for a month or so and he broke one of his mPT2’s so was stressing… he also wanted to upgrade…

His new set up is the 18650 route and he now has the chargers, batteries and a SID with a Nautilus on top. I filled his Nautilus with @Zodiac’s Tutti Frutti and handed him his new device.

Well it was awesome to watch is face… he was so excited about the quality of the vape and the clouds he was blowing… he is a 60 year old and he was as excited as a kid in a candy store.

His next upgrade will be a REO!

I have to say he is looking about a million times better since he gave up stinkies and now has colour in his face and isn’t wheezing and looking like he may die any minute. Of all my converts his change in health has been nothing short of unbelievable!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Danny said:


> In the interests of not generating more negativity, I apologize and thank you all for trying to be understanding.


 
Amazing how we can get over issues that explode by simply apologising... it also makes us sit down and realise that some people are pretty sensitive with some issues. I’m probably desensitised to the gay issue because I have gay friends and gay staff and I’m not the most politically correct person on the planet and they all understand me and where I’m coming from.

But a very warm welcome to the forums Danny! You will find that you are amongst friends here and you will find people from all walks of life coming together to share a passion we all love!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Danny said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I am sorry if I upset anyone by getting upset. Rather than doing that I should have maybe expressed why its upsetting better. I know it is meant as harmless banter, but there is a term psychologists use to describe statements like 'thats just gay'. They term them micro-aggressions. It can seem difficult to grasp why it upsets people (and for many gays it doesn't upset them), for me it stems from my adolescence. Life is not so great when you live in a country where your sexuality is illegal (Zim) taking away your ability to stand up for yourself because you have no rights. This then is made much worse when more than once everyday (especially at high school) you hear people (wether they intend offense or not) using the same word they call you, to describe anything uncool, feminine, gaudy, or stupid. I am sorry if I came off as overreacting but I am not alone in feeling this way, in fact in UK they had an entire campaign entitled 'Homophobia is so gay' to attempt to tackle the problem in schools.
> I volunteer as a counsellor for homosexual teens that are struggling with their identity, honestly one of the most common things they describe when I ask them about what makes them perceive themselves negatively is that, and I quote from a very decent young guy "the whole world thinks I am disgusting, everything they don't like they call gay!"
> In the interests of not generating more negativity, I apologize and thank you all for trying to be understanding.



Hi @Danny 
Big of you to post that reply. Kudos. 
I respect your comments and views.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Danny said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I am sorry if I upset anyone by getting upset. Rather than doing that I should have maybe expressed why its upsetting better. I know it is meant as harmless banter, but there is a term psychologists use to describe statements like 'thats just gay'. They term them micro-aggressions. It can seem difficult to grasp why it upsets people (and for many gays it doesn't upset them), for me it stems from my adolescence. Life is not so great when you live in a country where your sexuality is illegal (Zim) taking away your ability to stand up for yourself because you have no rights. This then is made much worse when more than once everyday (especially at high school) you hear people (wether they intend offense or not) using the same word they call you, to describe anything uncool, feminine, gaudy, or stupid. I am sorry if I came off as overreacting but I am not alone in feeling this way, in fact in UK they had an entire campaign entitled 'Homophobia is so gay' to attempt to tackle the problem in schools.
> I volunteer as a counsellor for homosexual teens that are struggling with their identity, honestly one of the most common things they describe when I ask them about what makes them perceive themselves negatively is that, and I quote from a very decent young guy "the whole world thinks I am disgusting, everything they don't like they call gay!"
> In the interests of not generating more negativity, I apologize and thank you all for trying to be understanding.


 
Hi @Danny 

Thank you for the response and clarity. Your point of view is valued and has given me at least a new way at looking at the use of terms that could be seen as derogitory by others.

I (as I am sure many of the forum as well) value freedom of respectful speech and respect and appreciate the way you have handled the situation with your response above. I hope you enjoy the forum going forward and see that we as a family here are not about politics or degrading any of the members but are fun loving people who share a common interest and enjoy sharing that interest with others on the forum.

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

Innokin MVP, i just checked now - 4 weeks since it was sent.  get through a Spinner in a day? i think i charge my twisp battery and itaste vv battery twice each day.


----------

